# Bike Comparison - Scott v Cannondale



## Alister (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,
This is my first post here. Used to ride a lot and recently started getting back into it, so thought I'd treat myself to a new ride. Can't spend a lot though so I'm going to buy something I can upgrade in the future.

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b8s2p3023

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p3118

At the moment I'm trying to decide between these two. The spec on the Scott seems better and it has Hydraulic Discs, but the cannon dale looks better. Whats everyone's opinions?

Cheers


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

No comparison, the Cannondale frame alone is worth the price. The Scott Aspect is very heavy frame, relative to the Cannondale. If you were to start with just the two frames - the Cannondale can be built into a very LIGHTWEIGHT package. The Scott cannot even come close to Cannondale's framemaking expertise.


----------



## slegos888 (May 15, 2010)

other then the cheap hydros the spec on the cdale is better anyway, search online for a deal on some avid bb7's and upgrade the fork when it dies and you have a nice bike!


----------



## Phanis13 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would choose definively the cannondale( in fact I ve already done this!!).cannondale offers the best frame in the category which is as light as Scott scale aluminum !!!


----------

